

DDecode – Hex,Octal,HTML Decoder - steeples
http://ddecode.com/hexdecoder/

======
whitten
Seems to be a useful tool based on a research project, but very little example
of what it expects for input.

I tried it with some HTML entity notation, and didn't see the letters
represented, but was disappointed. Maybe my use case didn't match theirs.

The history of examples where it has been used is very useful in determining
how to use it.

